# Sharon Isbin?



## Albert7

Anyone here a fan of her classical guitar playing? I just found a baroque CD that she did at the library.


----------



## tdc

I am a fan. I quite enjoy her playing on the Bach Lute Suites, she has been trained in the Baroque style - so I would guess that recording is good.


----------



## Giordano

One of the best guitarists I have heard. She studied with Rosalyn Tureck.


----------



## Guest

She doesn't do a lot for me--not a fan of her interpretations nor her tone. The latter, especially on her Bach Lute Suites disc, could be a product of poor engineering. I also thought she was a bit arrogant when I met her.


----------



## Albert7

Kontrapunctus said:


> She doesn't do a lot for me--not a fan of her interpretations nor her tone. The latter, especially on her Bach Lute Suites disc, could be a product of poor engineering. I also thought she was a bit arrogant when I met her.


Sorry that she was arrogant .


----------

